# sony mw600 vs samsung bhs3000



## hitman4 (Dec 31, 2012)

please suggest good wireless earphones around Rs.3000...
Earphone needed with good sound quality for music and decent mike for calling.
also good battery life required..


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 31, 2012)

MW600 has got all the features of BHS 3000 and more. Been using it everyday for 2-3 hours for almost a year while commuting to work. Battery backup is very good. I get 2-3 days playback time. 
Display is a handy feature for configuring 3 devices, FM radio, volume control, playback info, battery level, caller id or number, call duration etc. 
Near zero loss of signal. Wherever I keep my phone (bag, deep pocket, laptop at the corner of the room), there is no disconnection at all.
Sound quality: will be almost exactly same as what you hear from your earphone, connected directly to your phone.

But, the bundled earphones need a burn-in time of atleast some 100 hours before they feel ok. They feel like crap out of the box. I use Sennheiser CX-180 or Soundmagic E10 with it instead. Go for it, you won't regret at all.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 31, 2012)

thanks man am buying it soon...


----------



## a2_oOo (Jan 7, 2013)

Can I use it with my Samsung Jet S8003?
GT-S8003 - OVERVIEW | Support Samsung


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 8, 2013)

GsmArena shows that Samsung Jet S8000/S8003 got Bluetooth A2DP support. It should work.

Just for a test, if you got a bluetooth enabled laptop with A2DP, AVRCP profiles, pair your phone to it in Audio/headset/Audio Sink mode. Try playing an audio in your phone, it should be audible through your system's speakers.


----------

